# Girl Scout Cookies



## nvthis (Jan 22, 2012)

Otherwise known as GSC, or just Cookies.. A lot of hype goin' on in Cali right now about her. It's GDP x Durban Poison x (Fire?) OG. Some rapper dude is claiming her (though he is not the breeder), and hyping the crap out of it along the way. She was supposedly being tightly held due to dispensaries willing to pay top dollar for it. 

Ok, so it's supposed to smell like... Well, like Girl Scout cookies. Thin mints, specifically. This was forwarded to me from my bro and unfortunately has been vacuum sealed.. Basically, the pictures suck. Soon I am supposed to be receiving the GSC, the Fortune Cookie cut, and the Animal Cookie cut (I think he said...) Here's my take on it...

*Looks:* Even vacuumed packed and crushed together, it still looks decent. I can see some slight purple values registering on the outer leaves.

*Texture:* Dense. Very dense.

*Smell:* **Well.. Let me add a quick footnote here... I did not grow or cure this, so I can only go by what I have**

First impression was that it was definitely weed.. There was no magical new scent that can hide that fact. Next was that the smell was unique, strong and very "fresh". Definitely can see where the 'minty' comes from.. I broke up a bud, but did not get a different or stronger smell.. After several whiffs I can see how one might imagine a chocolatey minty type smell. Very strong, this one.. 

*Taste:* Fresh. Really fresh and kind of unique. In all honesty it was similar in flavor to a really well grown and cured Bubba Kush. Had that same eye opener freshness to it that could probably pass for a minty-ness of sorts to some folks. Don't really catch the chocolate or cookies on the tongue.. But again, I didn't grow this... The flavor is strong, fresh and obvious to me that folks are gonna love this girl..

*High:* Ok, smoked this rolled in a Raw. Took one hit, waited about 2.5 minutes, then smoked half the J. This one doesn't wait around. There will be NO GSC sneaking up on anybody. She hits fast, like right now. Seems to come on directly behind the eyes. Loads of ocular pressure and gentle pushing on the top of the head. Very relaxing, no anxiety association at all.. High is pretty well balanced. I expected more of a sat head to it, but I think maybe the GDP might have reeled it back in a bit. Very nice, comes on like a sledge. After about an hour, though, I was ready for more.. I'll have to keep on her, but initial test suggests a strong, fast short high..

Thanks to my bro. It was nice to try it finally..


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes Nvthis.....much hype about this cut, to say the least. This is the new "OG".

I got to see her grow, and she looked like a great producer also. I had to take a cut from the flowering plants that were 2 weeks from finish, but I got them to root. Straight nug on stick, but she rooted.
She is in the process of reverting right now and is shooting new growth, but it will be a couple of months before I can get her in the line up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the report.  Sounds like the hype is more than the product deserves--really good, but nothing outstanding.  That is part of why it is nice to have a strain report from someone we know and trust.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 23, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Yes Nvthis.....much hype about this cut, to say the least. This is the new "OG".
> 
> I got to see her grow, and she looked like a great producer also. I had to take a cut from the flowering plants that were 2 weeks from finish, but I got them to root. Straight nug on stick, but she rooted.
> She is in the process of reverting right now and is shooting new growth, but it will be a couple of months before I can get her in the line up.


 
Right on brutha! Keeps us up to speed if ya don't mind


----------



## nvthis (Jan 23, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks for the report. Sounds like the hype is more than the product deserves--really good, but nothing outstanding. That is part of why it is nice to have a strain report from someone we know and trust.


 

Thanks THG.. In all fairness someone else grew this and I don't have a clue who, or how.. This was a one sample review and might change somewhat with other samples or my own grow.. That being said, yeah lol.. They do have a hard time living up to their hype, don't they..


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 11, 2012)

Picked up a couple clones of the GSC cut today, gonna try running her and see how she goes, you guys know anything about the Flowering time, or any other info?

I read she is a  OG Kush x GDP x Durban Poison.

I dunno anything about her really, not into the hype, i just picked these clones up cause they looked good


----------



## nvthis (Feb 11, 2012)

Where did you find them?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 11, 2012)

Who named this strain and how stoned were they when they did so?   :hitchair:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2012)

I am guessing that "thin mints" would have been even worse? lol, honestly I don't know...


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 12, 2012)

I got it at a local club NV, they always have good clones and alot of hard to find cuts.

they call it Girl Scout Cookies "Original Thin Mint" seems pretty stupid to me, whoever named it really shoulda put some thought into it


----------



## moaky (May 19, 2012)

You can see the dark purple hues even in veg from the GDP.  But the leafs and structure is alot like a kush.


----------



## Roddy (May 20, 2012)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> I got it at a local club NV, they always have good clones and alot of hard to find cuts.
> 
> they call it Girl Scout Cookies "Original Thin Mint" seems pretty stupid to me, whoever named it really shoulda put some thought into it



Probably what they were munching on after testing the final product! :rofl:


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 31, 2012)

i noticed a lot of clubs in so cal are selling it *500$ per clone* made me lmao


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 31, 2012)

don't you mean $5.00 per cut?


----------



## nvthis (Sep 3, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> don't you mean $5.00 per cut?


 
lol, no.. $5.00 a cut would be a typo...

I think most places have it for around $50.00 a cut now days...


----------



## tastyness (Sep 3, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks for the report.  Sounds like the hype is more than the product deserves--really good, but nothing outstanding.  That is part of why it is nice to have a strain report from someone we know and trust.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Capone (Jul 13, 2013)

When i find GSC in my area, i stock up! next to real GDP, GSC is by far the best smoke around the west. just try it out. you be the judge.


----------



## crazdad777 (Jul 14, 2013)

gsc is way over rated..2 much 4 clones and 2 much 4 the meds..and I thought gsc was Durban poison + cherry pie og..not tht it really matters or I care 2 say the least..good meds...a despen by me wanted 50 bucks an 8th and u could only get one 8th..dum.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

i got an original gsc cut for about $20 from a dispensary a while back---not the thin mint or others---there's a grow journal for it here that needs to be updated---harvest is in a couple more weeks---got to say it looks decent---but the trich production ain't all that---if it doesn't miraculously start to produce soon---i will be removing it as it is taking up prime real estate in my room---pretty sure our friend NCH has a dang good cut he's knocking it out of the park with


----------

